
Host private lessons, meet interesting people and make money - vdthatte
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/graam
======
vdthatte
Problem:

1\. It can be pretty hard to find more experienced people to guide you when
you're trying to learn something new. Online resources are great but having a
mentor can REALLY help at times.

2\. If you're a creator/experienced person there isn't really an easy way to
start teaching your skills to people in your community & potentially generate
extra income.

Solution:

Build a strong community of creators who can help each other learn new skills.
And a step towards that would be a website that connects creators with
everybody else who is interested in learning. Like, Airbnb but for mentors (am
I even allowed to say that?) Anybody who has a creative skill to offer can
setup a page on Graam by filling in a few details. Once their page is setup,
they can share it within their network, or wherever. It's like your own
personal website but specifically tailored for teaching. If a prospective
student finds this page, they can easily request a private session to learn
from you.

